# Trailer Tire Pressure? 90 psi??



## canoebill

The boat I acquired over the summer has 4.8x12 carlisle tires on the trailer that state on the sidewall to inflate the tire to 90 psi. Now that seems awfully high especially for the notoriusly bad Carlisle brand tire. Now I know you don't want a tire too underinflated as it causes it to overheat and fail, but I have a hard time believing these tires should have 90 psi. Anyone else have experience with these tires? We're going down to Cherokee soon and want to make sure we don't have any surprises on the way down. The boat is a 16' aluminum with a 25 hp tiller so the weight is not that great on the tires. Thanks for any help.


----------



## DaleM

Are you sure they don't say 50?? I checked both my Boat and Quad trailor and they both say 50 Lbs. No way should there be 90 lbs. Call a dealer nd see what they say. as you said , carlisle don't have the best reputation. I have goodyear malathon on mine.


----------



## canoebill

Definitely 90. Both say the same. I tried looking up some info on this and found out that this is sometimes the case with trailer tires as the walls are stronger than on a passenger tire. Some are several ply walls thick but I believe the carlisle is just 2 ply so putting anything near 90 makes me nervous. I was thinking 60 (for the trip) though I have had it around 40 just to go up to Alum.


----------



## canoebill

I looked up carlisle site just to make sure and yep, its 90. They make two that size but mine are the higher load capacity of 990 lbs thus the higher psi. If anyone else has similar tires, how much air do you actually put in as with my lighter boat, I think less should be fine.

http://www.carlisletire.com/products/trailer/sport_trail/index.html


----------



## DaleM

Well I guess that's what it says then that's what they recommend. But man that still sounds high. Like you I think 60-65 would be fine. Stop every so often at first and make sure the tires aren't getting hot. Good luck on your trip.


----------



## Shortdrift

I have always inflated my boat trailer tires as well as my travel trailer tires to the recommended inflation pressure irrespective of the trailer load. To date, after 35 years of towing I have not had tire problems. I have also had Carlisle tires on all my boat trailers (6) as well as my ATV trailer and have not had the problems others have described. I will say that I very seldom tow above 65mph and usually right around 60 but I do run the max recommended pressure. 
I feel that excessive stress is exerted on the sidewall when it is under inflated and allowed to flex.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I've had numerous utility trailers with 4.8X12 tires on them. Always kept them at the recommended inflated pressure of 90 psi.

I've also had Carlisle trailer tires on four boat trailers, three tag along campers, and two atv trailers. Never had a single problem with them.

I know the majority of the people over at WC would rather pull a trailer on the bare rims than have a set of Carlisle tires on them.


----------



## luredaddy

I never had a problem with CARLISLE trailer tires, until last fall. I have had them under my last two Lunds. I was coming home from West Branch and felt a vibration from the trailer. When I got home, the steel belts were protuding out of the tire in four different places. I always check inflation, the tires were five years old, tread looked like new. I replaced them with Goodyear Marathons.


----------



## spot chaser

Just like car tires the number on the sidewall is the MAX. inflation.

Actual will vary depending on the load.

My trailer has a sticker on it recommending the inflation pressure, I'm not sure if newer ones do or not.

Only problem if you are too high is the ride and center will wear quickly.

But with Carlisle crap - who cares - they will wear out or blow out soon enough anyway


----------



## Whaler

I've never had any trouble with Carlisles !


----------



## DaleM

Carlisle does make some decent tires, I just have had a few problems with their trailer tires. I just put new tires on my quad and they are carlisle tires. Actually they are as good or better than most quad tires made. Price wise they can't be beat ( quad tires that is) I guess we all have to decide what we are happy with. I myself like the goodyear radial Marathon tires, but again thats my choice.


----------



## canoebill

Thanks guys for the responses. Based on what you've said, I'll put in more air than I was planning, but with the light load they'll be trailering I'm not going to go up to 90. 

Thanks for the luck Dale. Btw, I still have the little 12' sears, use it occasionally on the 10hp lakes. Good little boat.


----------



## Bishopj

canoebill said:


> The boat I acquired over the summer has 4.8x12 carlisle tires on the trailer that state on the sidewall to inflate the tire to 90 psi. Now that seems awfully high especially for the notoriusly bad Carlisle brand tire. Now I know you don't want a tire too underinflated as it causes it to overheat and fail, but I have a hard time believing these tires should have 90 psi. Anyone else have experience with these tires? We're going down to Cherokee soon and want to make sure we don't have any surprises on the way down. The boat is a 16' aluminum with a 25 hp tiller so the weight is not that great on the tires. Thanks for any help.


Mine all recommend 90 PSI. I had never seen that before. I talked with etrailer customer service and they said that is correct. It critical to run 90 pounds on a single axle trailer. The Toon weighs 2800 lbs, engine 375 lbs = 3175 lbs. Two tires at 90 PSI are rated at 3300 lbs or 1650 lbs per tire. I would have never guessed!


----------



## Eyecrosser

Worse tire I ever bought. I run 4.80-8 on my old tee née trailer and if they last 3 months I’m lucky. Never over 55 mph. Inflate to max. I even bought one of those hand tire mounters from Harbor Freight to save money mounting tires.


----------



## ducknut141

Why not do the obvious *BUY A BETTER TIRE !!!!!!!. * If you are going through that many tires your over loaded or way out of line.

I run my tires till I can see the air in them LOL. Keep them clean and a UV blocker on them rotate yearly. I don't run max PSI on the little Jon only 25 psi keeps it from bouncing and runs the tread flat on the pavement.


----------



## mach1cj

This thread is 16 years old.


----------



## bobk

mach1cj said:


> This thread is 16 years old.


Got love the first time postings.


----------

